# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotografi nga plazhet e Vlores

## Danny_Boy_NY

ketu mundeni te shkarkoni foto nga pushimet tuaja nr Vlore

----------


## Wordless

Ja te filloj une me ca foto amatori nga 2003-2005.

----------


## Wordless

Pamje nge tradita e barijve tane; per nje kile bar per delet djegin nje mal :-(

----------


## Wordless

............................

----------


## Wordless

................................

----------


## PRI-LTN

Moli i naftes.
Pamje e Gjirit te Vlores nga Kanina.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Moli i naftes.
Rruges per ne Llogara.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Radhimë.
Vlora.

----------


## RaPSouL

Foto te bukura komplimente  :shkelje syri:

----------


## PRI-LTN

flm RapSoul!

Prane Tunelit (Uji i Ftohte)

----------


## PRI-LTN

Kalaja e Kanines.
Radhimë.

----------


## NEOLK

Vlora ne muzg

----------


## NEOLK

Duke veshtruar nga deti .

----------


## NEOLK

Hotel Paradise prane bregdetit te Radhimes

----------


## NEOLK

Pamje nga bregdeti Vlores

----------


## NEOLK

Veshtrim drejt Hotel Paradise prane bregdetit te Radhimes

----------


## majlinda1

NARTA.

----------


## majlinda1

QENDRA PARA  PORTIT !

----------


## majlinda1



----------


## majlinda1

PERGATITJET E NJE EVENTI TE MADH ATE NATE.....NE SFOND NUK MUNGONTE PERENDIMI.....

----------

